# Worst tankmates you ever heard of?



## Patong (Jul 9, 2013)

So recently I set up a 35gal tank in my living room to house a single male crayfish. While I was researching crayfish on other forums I kept coming across posts asking what they should do because their crayfish kept getting into fights with their betta :shock:! I can't even imagine worse tankmates then a betta and a crayfish, it would be like a person in a fancy silk wedding dress getting in a fight with someone wearing a suit of armor with scissors for hands. Talk about bad tank planning :roll:

So whats the worst roommate you've ever seen or heard of kept with a betta? I'm sure we've all seen some pretty crazy set-ups.


----------



## Bikeridinguckgirl14 (Oct 22, 2013)

Goldfish, hermit crabs (not kidding), other male betta, mom thinks it's cute when the cat "tries to play" with marlin, dad jokingly told me to get a puffer fish once but I think even he knows better


----------



## MameJenny (Jun 11, 2012)

A betta and a goldfish in a bowl. :-(


----------



## tankman12 (Nov 13, 2012)

1 black skirt, 2 male bettas, 2 goldfish, and one bowl.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Vergil (Nov 10, 2013)

One actually said two males are fine since they've been together since they were very young.

Admittedly convincing if I didn't know enough about bettas since the two were in a 500mL vase and swimming next to each other.


----------



## TCas0318 (Jul 1, 2014)

This wasn't the worst betta tank mate I've ever had, but the worst one in one of my communities. Chinese Algae Eater....worst addition ever! Killed my entire community the first night I had it. This was many years ago and I was very new to fish keeping. I took the advice of a LFS employee and bought the little demon lol! He was swiftly returned after he massacred my tank. Lesson learned.


----------



## Patong (Jul 9, 2013)

I did not know people tried to keep black skirt tetras with betta! I kept black a skirt school for years and anytime one would die they would fight and fin nip like crazy to re-establish dominance. They are terrible fin nippers!


----------



## 16kehresmann (Feb 5, 2014)

Probably a friend my sister's "tank" which was an empty vodka bottle where she stuck two goldfish and 4 female bettas.


----------



## averyecho (May 2, 2014)

Clownfish. With 2 female bettas. In a 2 gallon bowl.
Must I say more?


----------



## 16kehresmann (Feb 5, 2014)

@Averyecho
I think you just took the cake in "the worst tankmates of all" contest. 0.0 I can't beileve someone could be that dumb....


----------



## averyecho (May 2, 2014)

In case you didn't think that was dumb enough, it wasn't even a fishbowl. It was a clear plastic kitchen bowl. 
And to think I used to have hope for humanity...


----------



## Rosebud975 (Mar 26, 2014)

I got told I could keep...
A common pleco... In a 3 gallon tank -_- with a betta.
It was just lucky that I'd had experience with common plecos before where I've kept them in 75 gallon tanks, not 3 gallons where they can't even move!


----------



## tankman12 (Nov 13, 2012)

O ya, in petco this lady asked if she could put a clownfish with a betta in a vase this big. So she showed how big it was with her hands and it was like 5in. Not even big enough for a betta! It was pretty sad how stupid people can be. Even in finding nemo their in an ocean, oceans are saltwater duhhhh.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## hrutan (Jun 25, 2014)

George Carlin on stupid people:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QG5Xs0s55eU


----------



## tankman12 (Nov 13, 2012)

Hahaha lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## catlily (Jun 24, 2020)

Patong said:


> So recently I set up a 35gal tank in my living room to house a single male crayfish. While I was researching crayfish on other forums I kept coming across posts asking what they should do because their crayfish kept getting into fights with their betta :shock:! I can't even imagine worse tankmates then a betta and a crayfish, it would be like a person in a fancy silk wedding dress getting in a fight with someone wearing a suit of armor with scissors for hands. Talk about bad tank planning :roll:
> 
> So whats the worst roommate you've ever seen or heard of kept with a betta? I'm sure we've all seen some pretty crazy set-ups.





Patong said:


> So recently I set up a 35gal tank in my living room to house a single male crayfish. While I was researching crayfish on other forums I kept coming across posts asking what they should do because their crayfish kept getting into fights with their betta :shock:! I can't even imagine worse tankmates then a betta and a crayfish, it would be like a person in a fancy silk wedding dress getting in a fight with someone wearing a suit of armor with scissors for hands. Talk about bad tank planning :roll:
> 
> So whats the worst roommate you've ever seen or heard of kept with a betta? I'm sure we've all seen some pretty crazy set-ups.


The worst tank mates are 2 male betas 1 female beta a yellow Chinese algae fish and one 1.5 gallon bowl with no filter


----------

